# Pics deleted by imageshack?



## Verwegener (Aug 3, 2007)

Higha!

...just noticed, all my pics are gone in my picture diary..., and don´t know why...???

Peace, Martin


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have never used image shack..... check their TOS


----------

